# Other Pets!



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

Poll and comment pet(s) names


----------



## butterbean (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi, I use to breed Pomeranian so I have 6 Poms going from age 14 - 4 they are Talitha, Gidget, Shamgar, Keturah, Zipporah & Tabatha 
2 Cats Malicha & Amos & I feed 7 Feral cats that I have trapped and had spayed and neutered....... :lol: You did ask


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Dogs- Boxer & Dobermann
Frogs- 4 African dwarf frogs
Snake- Ball python
Snails- Pond snails and rabbit snail


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

I voted Other. 

Besides my fish, I have 4 ferrets: Wesley, Bandit, Percy, and Bianca


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dog: yorkie, 12 years old (13 in February)
Cat: tortoiseshell DSH, my 10.5 year old baby lol
Bird: rescued parakeet, loves Johnny Cash and Christmas music
Other: small red eared slider turtle we rescued off the road


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

cool!! seems like dogs are such a common pet 

Oh! and even though it' in my signature i will say anyways:

i have 2 adorable chihuahuas... Paco: brown & tan and is 3yrs old Zoey: black & white and 1yr and 4months old.


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a greyhound and a mystery snail


----------



## Angelafish (Dec 28, 2012)

One Siberian cat, The Honey Badger, who fortunately doesn't like fish! He does, however love my 4 zebra finches (Zsolt, Khabi, Ross, and Jerry)- fortunately he's not allowed in their room!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

1 Yellow Lab. 5 Albino Bronze Cories. ? Guppies. Live Plants. 3 Assassin Snails. and 1 Male DT Chocolate Betta.


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a female long hair gray and white cat named misty (hence veilmist as my name)


----------

